

What's New in OS X El Capitan, Safari? - taf2

Does anyone know what&#x27;s new in OS X El Capitan, Safari? Will we get WebRTC support?
======
gcatalfamo
www.apple.com/osx/elcapitan-preview/

~~~
andy318
Doesn't mention WebRTC in the upcoming version of Safari. The info is not
mean't for a technical audience so i imagine this is still an unknown for now.

